
Lisp lore: a guide to programming the Lisp machine - snikeris
http://www.archive.org/details/lisploreguidetop00brom
======
pasbesoin
Aside: The DjVu link is to a Java applet.

(Just give me the file, or at least also another link that is to the unwrapped
file, archive.org .)

------
snikeris
I'm kind of confused by the AT&T logo on the first page. I wasn't aware they
made Lisp Machines.

